# Leman Russ Punisher



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

After finding out that the Leman Russ Conqueror was not in the new codex, I started wondering what to do with mine. Then, I saw the Punisher, and I thought I should make one. Everything just sort of fell into place after that.

Here it is:




























Now I just need to playtest it, but 32 shots a turn at BS4 (Commander Pask) seems good to me!
C&C are appreciated!


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

looks good +rep man, great idea with the fantasy empire repeater cannon is it :S not sure on the name of that cannon. good job though =]


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Good conversion, it wont be hard to realize that that gun will shoot shitloads of shots:good:


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't really like it sorry. I just imagine feeding the barrels with ammo to bee needlessly complex with them like that. Also did you mutilate a FW Conqueror turret? D :


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome. I would hate to be staring down those cannons. LoR, I'd have to disagree that while it would be very complicated to make sure the ammo gets where it needs to be, it still looks awesome and that is very much the point of modelling. +rep


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

errr. Gatling guns are not nearly as complex as you may think.

Very nice tank. I approve.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well i gotta say very nice indeed you get +rep for your work. i like the look of the punisher.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks everyone!



Lord of Rebirth said:


> I don't really like it sorry. I just imagine feeding the barrels with ammo to bee needlessly complex with them like that. Also did you mutilate a FW Conqueror turret? D :


It's warhammer, it doesn't need to make any sense as long as it looks cool :biggrin: Besides, if my IG can afford suits of golden armour, I'm sure they could finance/bribe the mechanicus to make incredibly complex gatling cannons.

I didn't mutilate the conqueror turret... I made it better :biggrin:


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

yes he made it better by chopping a few parts off and glueing it to a leman russ chasis


----------

